# Fett - welches benutzen die Hersteller?



## bighit_fsr (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits das Forum auf den Kopf gestellt und frage mich immer noch welche Fette wohl die Hersteller ab Werk verbauen.

das grüne von Shimano?
das blaue von Hope?

gibt es die auch so zu kaufen?
eventuell auch nicht überteuert und in "vernünftigen" Packungsgrößen?

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## memphis35 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Am besten ist das gelbe SKF Lagerfett , gibts von 420ml Kartusche bis 180kg Fass.
Bei den Drehzahlen am Fahrrad ist das billigste vom Baumarkt gut genug.


Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (26. Juli 2009)

Man munkelt, das beste am Fahrrad wäre seewasserfestes Fett, weil die Abdichtung oft unzureichend und Wasser allgegenwärtig ist.


----------



## DaJerk (27. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, seewasserfest funktioniert zumindest bei mir ganz gut. Wobei das Zeug echt fies ist: schimmert leicht grünlich und ist zäh wie Honig. 

Ich spül mein Rad immer nur mit dem Gartenschlauch ohne irgendwelches Waschmittel ab, soll ja nicht sauber werden, sondern wieder leichter. - Das Fett geht damit auch nach mehreren Wäschen und diversen langen Regenfahrten nicht ab.

Um es günstig zu bekommen, würde ich mal ins Branchenbuch schauen, ob es bei euch in der Nähe nicht evtl. auch einen Hersteller für Schmierstoffe gibt. Da hab ich für echt kleines Geld einen 1L-Pott abgestaubt. Die stellen wohl im Auftrag für mehrere Firmen diverse Fette her, wusste ich vorher auch nicht.


----------



## Edelziege (27. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich habe es hier schon mehrfach empfohlen: Sehr sinnvoll ist aluminiumkomplex-verseiftes Fett. Das ist erheblich wasserstabiler als das übliche lithiumverseifte Lagerfett.
Recht preiswert und im Motorradhandel erhältlich: BelRay Waterproof Grease.

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## TT-296 (28. Juli 2009)

hab gerade meine Kurbel zerlegt und komplett gereinigt, um jetzt zu merken, dass ich gar kein passendes Fett zur Hand habe, um die Achse wieder zu schmieren. Hab hier nur Immotech Kettenfluid und Brunox Deo ... aber die sind ja viel zu dünnflüssig und auch eher für die Kette und die Federelemente zu verwenden.

Wollt gerade noch nen Lenker ordern und gleich in einem Abwasch noch Fett mitbestellen. Welches der Folgenden ist empfehlenswert? Oder gar keines von diesen?

Finish Line Keramik Fett
Finish Line Teflon Fett
RSP Ultra Grease Lagerfett


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2009)

Kugellagerfett aus dem Baumarkt fÃ¼r 2â¬ die Tube und fertig.

Ich nutze "Nigrin Mehrzweckfett, SalzwaserbestÃ¤ndig" 250ml-Tube fÃ¼r ~3â¬.

Wer mehr bezahlt und sich von irgendwelchen Anpreisungen verarschen(!) lÃ¤sst, ist selbst schuld. 

interessante Eigenschaft, die einem dieser Fette bescheinigt wird:


> WasserunlÃ¶slich


----------



## xrated (30. Juli 2009)

Die meisten Fette sind wohl wasserbestÃ¤ndig. Aber da wÃ¤re auch wichtig das es entsprechend zÃ¤h ist, mit hoher NLGI Kennzahl, sonst wÃ¤scht sich das aus. Das Fett was z.B. bei Garagentoren verwendet wird, scheint ultimativ zu haften.

Habe auch schon viel probiert und merke kaum einen Unterschied. Das weiÃe Zeug von Hanseline benutze ich mehr als Montagepaste weil sich das irgendwie von selbst aufzulÃ¶sen scheint. Im Hornbach habe ich erst eine Kartusche Fett fÃ¼r 2â¬ gekauft, ist aber auch nicht so zÃ¤h.

Was so im Fahrradhandel verkauft wird, ist auch nur umgefÃ¼llt und teuer.

http://www.schmierstoff-basics.de/forschung/schmierstoffe/industrie/schmierfette.content.html


----------



## bighit_fsr (30. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank vor allem an Georg.
Der Mann muss wissen wovon er spricht.
Werde ich demnächst dann halt mal zum Motorradhändler meines Vertrauens tingeln....

der hannes


----------



## bigmobby (20. März 2010)

Um das EIGENTLICHE Thema wieder zu beleben, da es mich auch interessiert:

Welches Fett verwenden die HERSTELLER? 

Also bitte nicht: welches ist das beste, günstigste oder sonst was. 


 "das grüne von Shimano?  ist z.B. an den HTII Kurbeln an der Achse 
das blaue von Hope?

gibt es die auch so zu kaufen?"

Nur aus Interesse. Ich habe MEIN Fett schon. 

Kennt sich da jemand aus? 


Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## RedSKull (20. März 2010)

Shimano verkauft ein komplettes Sortiment an Pflege- und Schmiermitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## followupup (21. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich nutze "Nigrin Mehrzweckfett, Salzwaserbeständig" 250ml-Tube für ~3.



sehr gutes fett, nicht zu "flüssig" .


----------



## Diddo (5. Oktober 2017)

Besser spät als nie: Hope benutzt Mobilgrease XHP 222 (https://www.mobil.com/english-US/Grease/pds/GLXXMobilgrease-XHP-220-Series)

Wird bei ca. 11:30 erwähnt:


----------

